# A Few Photos of the O Gauge Layout



## Jim K (May 8, 2012)

Some miscellaneous shots, some going back several years including last Christmas as you can readily tell! Greetings from a 3 rail O fan; former HO layouts (several) owner; former Marx running on the floor layout designer and owner! That gets me from the 1950's to now! 

Jim K


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site we need a few more O men on the site.:thumbsup:










Do you have anything to cover the hole?
Is there a drop down panel?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking good and welcome to the forum


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello,and welcome to the forum,Can I say it ,I really want to say it,Ok I am gonna say it.
I LOVE ME SOME TRAINS............There , I said it. Nice layouts and trains,Love the red white and blue victorian house. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Like the layout and welcome to the site.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jim,

Welcome to the forum! You layout oozes nostalgia! A classic clean, vintage look! Great to have you onboard,

TJ


----------



## Jim K (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the nice welcome. Here are a couple more up-to-date photos that show what happened to that access hole Ed was asking about.....

Jim K.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice factory, is that a kit or scratch built?


----------



## Jim K (May 8, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Nice factory, is that a kit or scratch built?


It is a kit-bash of the Atlas Enginehouse which I think is one of the most kit-bashed O scale kits out there! The "rear" and left side are plastic panels from the kit. There wasn't enough of them to do a complete right side, but most of that side isn't very visible so I used strathmore board covered with brick paper to create a fake side. The front is left open. The roof sections can be removed pretty easily so I still have an access opening when needed. 

Jim K.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jim,

Excellent access cover! One would never know the secret that lies beneath!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good job on the kit-bash, and a nice place to hide the panel.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jim K said:


> Thanks for the nice welcome. Here are a couple more up-to-date photos that show what happened to that access hole Ed was asking about.....
> 
> Jim K.



Does it hinge down or up?
Or do you lift it off?
If you lift it off it looks like a bit of a stretch.

I figured something had to be there.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ed, I was wondering that myself. I'm planning on drop-down panels which makes it easier to remove them single-handed. You'd need a crane to take it up and over.


----------



## Jim K (May 8, 2012)

big ed said:


> Does it hinge down or up?
> Or do you lift it off?
> If you lift it off it looks like a bit of a stretch.
> 
> I figured something had to be there.:thumbsup:


I go under the table, reach up from below and take a roof section, rotate it, and take it back down. Do this 4 time and then I can stand up in the access. Not a lot of fun but I can get there. Then sit on my rear and put the roof back in place. I've numbered the sections and have a few look-sees on the way to re-installing things.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jim K said:


> I go under the table, reach up from below and take a roof section, rotate it, and take it back down. Do this 4 time and then I can stand up in the access. Not a lot of fun but I can get there. Then sit on my rear and put the roof back in place. I've numbered the sections and have a few look-sees on the way to re-installing things.



Oh OK

Do you have a video of you doing that?:laugh:

I guess you don't have to do it that often.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> Do you have a video of you doing that?:laugh:


A photo, maybe ???


----------



## Jim K (May 8, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> A photo, maybe ???


No I don't need to get into this position to remove the roofs.:laugh: But I get closer into one to remove the farm display in the photos below. It covers my other access opening. The fencing is the break line for two of the side. I've got some ground cover coated flaps that make up the other one and there is a line in the sand drive right in front of the barn for the last side. I ask my wife to just stand by and let me know if the board is getting near that barn when I'm lifting it up from below. Needless to say this doesn't get removed very often!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Jim,

That's some impressive hidden access. The farm area looks great!

TJ


----------

